# The REAL Tipping Solution



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)

Passengers take advantage of the rating system but drivers do not understand how it can be used to their benefit. Drivers need to adhere to the following rules in order to increase tips:

1. Refuse to pick up passengers that have a 4.5 star rating or below.

2. ONLY give 5 stars to passengers who tip (NO EXCEPTIONS). Give 4 stars if the passenger doesn't tip but apologizes for not having cash on hand to tip. Give 3 stars to all passengers who do not tip, and didn't apologize for not having cash on hand (such cheapskates should stick to riding in cabs or the city bus).

3. Promote these rules to every Uber driver you know. You provide excellent service far above a mere taxi cab, and you deserve to be tipped, no exceptions.

Rate accurately and refuse to pick up low rated passengers. NO EXCEPTIONS!

An 8 - 12 hour shift should provide the driver $40 - $60 in tips ($200 - $300 extra a week for 40 - 70 hours, $800 - $1200 extra a month). Only chumps do not rate accurately; only chumps pick up passengers with low ratings!

Uber has a rating system, use it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JohnnyAngel said:


> (such cheapskates should stick to riding in cabs).


The reason that they ride the Lyft/Uber Cut Rate Taxi is because they are cheap.

How do you tell a REAL cheapskate?

He can afford a limousine but rides Uber Pool or Lyft Line.


----------



## TheBlank (Aug 28, 2016)

JohnnyAngel said:


> Passengers take advantage of the rating system but drivers do not understand how it can be used to their benefit. Drivers need to adhere to the following rules in order to increase tips:
> 
> 1. Refuse to pick up passengers that have a 4.5 star rating or below.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming this is for Uber, because Lyft let's too tip on the app and you don't know if you got a tip until after the ride and you check the drive history


----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)

TheBlank said:


> I'm assuming this is for Uber, because Lyft let's too tip on the app and you don't know if you got a tip until after the ride and you check the drive history


Yes, this is for Uber. It is in fact better that cash tips are made with Uber than tips with Lyft because 1) an electronic transaction has a paper trail 2) Lyft passengers can easily get away with pretending they're going to tip ("I'll tip you on the app," and they don't.).

It behooves Uber drivers to actually take advantage of Uber's rating system: rate DOWN passengers that don't tip, and do not pick up passengers with low ratings. NO EXCEPTIONS


----------



## klm (Aug 10, 2016)

I'll buy into the rating system of rating for no tipping with or without excuse and use it. But not the cash issue.


----------



## Iraqvet505 (Sep 18, 2016)

JohnnyAngel said:


> Yes, this is for Uber. It is in fact better that cash tips are made with Uber than tips with Lyft because 1) an electronic transaction has a paper trail 2) Lyft passengers can easily get away with pretending they're going to tip ("I'll tip you on the app," and they don't.).
> 
> It behooves Uber drivers to actually take advantage of Uber's rating system: rate DOWN passengers that don't tip, and do not pick up passengers with low ratings. NO EXCEPTIONS


DO you just not accept their ping?????


----------



## UberJoe427 (Aug 30, 2016)

JohnnyAngel said:


> Passengers take advantage of the rating system but drivers do not understand how it can be used to their benefit. Drivers need to adhere to the following rules in order to increase tips:
> 
> 1. Refuse to pick up passengers that have a 4.5 star rating or below.
> 
> ...


Im in 100% agreement on this.I get people making huge money deals in my backseat and wont even tip you a dollar,what the hell.


----------



## Iraqvet505 (Sep 18, 2016)

JohnnyAngel said:


> Passengers take advantage of the rating system but drivers do not understand how it can be used to their benefit. Drivers need to adhere to the following rules in order to increase tips:
> 
> 1. Refuse to pick up passengers that have a 4.5 star rating or below.
> 
> ...


How do you refuse a ride without getting dinged on acceptance rating??


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Iraqvet505 said:


> How do you refuse a ride without getting dinged on acceptance rating??


Sometimes it's better to take the hit on acceptance ratings though. I picked up a 4.5 pax and he wanted to do a drug deal. He was incredibly pissed his dealer is not answering his calls and was very vocal about it.

I dont know the law full well, but If the drug deal went through, might I have become an accessory? probably.

Another low rated pax turned out to be an extremely control-freak backseat rider. I regretted taking that ride.

But some low rated pax turned out to be a simple, quiet ride though. Depends on your luck I guess. Cant really tell.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The reason that they ride the Lyft/Uber Cut Rate Taxi is because they are cheap.
> 
> How do you tell a REAL cheapskate?
> 
> He can afford a limousine but rides Uber Pool or Lyft Line.


The few times recently I've rode Uber, it's been pool. 
Prior I would do x. I only have so much I can spend on each ride and while I can pay x price, I definitely wouldn't tip 100+%.

But I also carry cash on me now so I would rather pay 6-12 dollars for the ride and then cash tip them 100% of the fare minimum.

I figure I'm not in a hurry.
I much rather pass the money to the driver then Uber but if I didn't have the app, then that somehow makes it less legal because apparently you can't pick up rides off the street?

The one time I only tipped 25% was when the driver was clearly angry. I was outside my place, which I typed in, he found it no problem, and actually he didn't even have to wait, I just hopped in.

He was on the way to pick up another passenger. Whose a bit of a dumarse I'll admit, I could hear him in the speaker and he sounds like he's a deer caught in headlights kind of vibe. But is it my fault that that passenger dropped a pin and the driver now has a hard time finding it? The driver proceeds to lecture me and how I should make sure I type in the address, the name of business if possible, etc.

Okay.

He's driving angrily.

He's honking persistently.

Even passing a car collision (while he remarked on it) didn't improve the safety of his driving.

I still tipped because hes clearly angry about being underpaid but doesn't have the mindset that he can do more or something else so he's stuck in this sad, vicious cycle


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

JohnnyAngel said:


> Passengers take advantage of the rating system but drivers do not understand how it can be used to their benefit. Drivers need to adhere to the following rules in order to increase tips:
> 
> 1. Refuse to pick up passengers that have a 4.5 star rating or below.
> 
> ...


I have noticed Uber made the 3 or below stars way less touch sensitive as if they are purposely trying yo prevent you from giving 3 stars. I can easily hit 4 star or 5, but 3 or below stars requires almost precision touching


----------



## andrewtucows (Oct 5, 2016)

*"2. ONLY give 5 stars to passengers who tip (NO EXCEPTIONS). Give 4 stars if the passenger doesn't tip but apologizes for not having cash on hand to tip. Give 3 stars to all passengers who do not tip, and didn't apologize for not having cash on hand (such cheapskates should stick to riding in cabs or the city bus)."\*

Yeah, that's why I stopped riding as a pax on Uber. Uber is disabling your ability to accept tips as in this day and age digital commerce is the most common, but indeed cash will always be king. You're blaming the pax for something that is ENTIRELY possible through technology yet the contract you have doesn't enable you to accept digital tips. Isn't that quite backwards? I think so. To rate a passenger even below 5 is your own ignorance. I might as well rate all my rides 1 star for the giggles, how well will that go over? I can get many drivers revoked, is that what you want? Jeez. Unless you're offering a "free trip to the ATM" as a stop and not ding it against the customer for your Uber cash tip, stop complaining. If you are willing to do that, great otherwise, stop driving for Uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberJoe427 said:


> Im in 100% agreement on this.I get people making huge money deals in my backseat and wont even tip you a dollar,what the hell.


I once picked up 2 assholes from River Oaks Country Club. One was telling the other about his $80,000 RAISE (God only knows what his SALARY was) and no tip. Plus I waited 10 minutes for them because I was new and was hoping for a decent trip.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

andrewtucows said:


> *"2. ONLY give 5 stars to passengers who tip (NO EXCEPTIONS). Give 4 stars if the passenger doesn't tip but apologizes for not having cash on hand to tip. Give 3 stars to all passengers who do not tip, and didn't apologize for not having cash on hand (such cheapskates should stick to riding in cabs or the city bus)."\*
> 
> Yeah, that's why I stopped riding as a pax on Uber. Uber is disabling your ability to accept tips as in this day and age digital commerce is the most common, but indeed cash will always be king. You're blaming the pax for something that is ENTIRELY possible through technology yet the contract you have doesn't enable you to accept digital tips. Isn't that quite backwards? I think so. To rate a passenger even below 5 is your own ignorance. I might as well rate all my rides 1 star for the giggles, how well will that go over? I can get many drivers revoked, is that what you want? Jeez. Unless you're offering a "free trip to the ATM" as a stop and not ding it against the customer for your Uber cash tip, stop complaining. If you are willing to do that, great otherwise, stop driving for Uber.


Many of us have Square, Paypal, Venno, you name it. Pax say they woukd tip but have no cash and I point out my credit card signs and they still don't tip. So it's not the cash that's the issue.


----------



## andrewtucows (Oct 5, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I once picked up 2 assholes from River Oaks Country Club. One was telling the other about his $80,000 RAISE (God only knows what his SALARY was) and no tip. Plus I waited 10 minutes for them because I was new and was hoping for a decent trip.


Their business has nothing to do with your obligations are your basis is skewed. Sounds like you were upset.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Many of us have Square, Paypal, Venno, you name it. Pax say they woukd tip but have no cash and I point out my credit card signs and they still don't tip. So it's not the cash that's the issue.


That's a terrible excuse, you take the job based on the mention rates. It's none of your business how it's handled. If you dislike it, stop driving. I'm not quite sure how those credit card signs run into regulations of Uber, but you to get upset over that shows your mentality. To me those are great gateways for payment, but once you sideline Uber from the payment, the pax get's suspicious, what's to stop skimmers and what not?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

andrewtucows said:


> Their business has nothing to do with your obligations are your basis is skewed. Sounds like you were upset.
> 
> That's a terrible excuse, you take the job based on the mention rates. It's none of your business how it's handled. If you dislike it, stop driving.


I also take the job with the understanding I can rate whatever I want for whatever reason I want. I've been given 1 star for not having a car in the "right" color, for not running a stop sign, for not allowing smoking in my car, etc etc.

So if I want to low rate for not tipping, that's my prerogative too.


----------



## andrewtucows (Oct 5, 2016)

andrewtucows said:


> Their business has nothing to do with your obligations are your basis is skewed. Sounds like you were upset.





Fuzzyelvis said:


> I also take the job with the understanding I can rate whatever I want for whatever reason I want. I've been given 1 star for not having a car in the "right" color, for not running a stop sign, for not allowing smoking in my car, etc etc.
> 
> So if I want to low rate for not tipping, that's my prerogative too.


As a pax I understand these things, of course being a driver myself. I had a guy last night go through one ways on streets and parking lots. I didn't ding him, It was late night, humans make errors, I didn't ding him for that. I think you're unhappy with your payment regarding what the company pays you.
Low rating yes, but the benefit ratio on your part will ding you. And I will be very weary of your practices as well in the future. Thanks for messing it up for other pax and drivers once again.

Makes me want to just rate drivers for every little mistake they make out of spite of how you treat other people. I have morals, maybe you do not.

Additionally, use Lyft honestly, you will have a better chance of tipping. when I'm getting driven, I will always give a $5 tip min on Lyft. If this was on Uber it would change things. It's your prerogative to use what service you want, but you seem all bent out of shape because your service doesn't allow you to accept digital tips.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I don't even care for their tips anymore, only LYFT customers tip and rarely Uber. I just make sure I work surge or high fare areas like airports. I took a couple of people a hundred miles away recently. Doing frequent airport runs guarantees a far distance for me. Lyft customers often give me cash tips without me even asking.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

JohnnyAngel said:


> 2. ONLY give 5 stars to passengers who tip (NO EXCEPTIONS). Give 4 stars if the passenger doesn't tip but apologizes for not having cash on hand to tip. Give 3 stars to all passengers who do not tip, and didn't apologize for not having cash on hand (such cheapskates should stick to riding in cabs or the city bus).


This will get your rating lowered. Not a good idea.


----------



## andrewtucows (Oct 5, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> This will get your rating lowered. Not a good idea.


Yeah I don't see how drivers think this is a good idea, if I am a passenger and hear these practices occurring, I will scrutinize drivers more or just ask them to rate me while I rate them, many are cool about this, but you can always change it, so meh. Maybe I will save it for as long as I have to rate and take it from there. But many drivers from what I see are just pissed? at their job. Jesus.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

andrewtucows said:


> Yeah I don't see how drivers think this is a good idea, if I am a passenger and hear these practices occurring, I will scrutinize drivers more or just ask them to rate me while I rate them, many are cool about this, but you can always change it, so meh. Maybe I will save it for as long as I have to rate and take it from there. But many drivers from what I see are just pissed? at their job. Jesus.


Jesus Louise's true, we should not ahoe desperation for tips. We need to look like were prospering or else people will think those are minimum wage people driving me. I buy lottery tickets with those little tips that are rare.
I depend on big airport fares as I know companies pay for their employees often so travelers don't worry about surge since it won't come out of their pockets. Here is a heavy surge I had earlier from an airport very far surge 2x surge, plus my car has ads on outside from carvertise.


----------



## andrewtucows (Oct 5, 2016)

I NEVER expect tips when driving uberBLACK, but I take my own discretion and am always a good passenger. I think when people talk about posting placards on their rear seat to state "we aren't supposed to accept tips, but we do" is a red flag. Every passenger is not the same, as with any business in this world. When I use Lyft I'm more flexible in tipping because, well, it's there. On uber however, if I don't have cash, come on. This is stipulated in your driving agreement as the contractor. Dinging pax for that is silliness and not adult behavior. Imagine if taxi cabs in NYC could rate pax? lmao.


----------



## LVN8V_BC43 (Jun 3, 2016)

andrewtucows said:


> Their business has nothing to do with your obligations are your basis is skewed. Sounds like you were upset.
> 
> That's a terrible excuse, you take the job based on the mention rates. It's none of your business how it's handled. If you dislike it, stop driving. I'm not quite sure how those credit card signs run into regulations of Uber, but you to get upset over that shows your mentality. To me those are great gateways for payment, but once you sideline Uber from the payment, the pax get's suspicious, what's to stop skimmers and what not?


>Yo, you're missing the point (i actually don't think you do....but are acting as if).....tipping for ANY service related task is the standard/courteous M.O. Do you tip your bartender? What, popping that beer bottle cap off was SUCH A SERVICE (i used to be one for 3 years)....you tip the hair stylist, the waiter, any delivery item to your house usually, etc.....but most notably, it's almost "common practice" to tip the damn TAXI CAB....is it not?

So, with this 'commonly known' information ingrained into our society, if you HAVE DECENCY, then the 1st or 2nd thing you typically would be doing after ordering a Ride (a service), would be to 'make sure' you have something to tip the damn driver (aka "the taxi cab" who's car is clean, smells decent, & most likely, displays a genuine interest in whatever the hell you might be talking about, if anything...And really, you should probably be aware of your ability to tip before you request.

And one more thing Putz, the Ride Share scam is about half the cost or more of a traditional Taxi Cab---each & every rider is already being plussed ya? Chopping up that savings spread with the driver should be at least the Minimum standard.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

LVN8V_BC43 said:


> >Yo, you're missing the point (i actually don't think you do....but are acting as if).....tipping for ANY service related task is the standard/courteous M.O. Do you tip your bartender? What, popping that beer bottle cap off was SUCH A SERVICE (i used to be one for 3 years)....you tip the hair stylist, the waiter, any delivery item to your house usually, etc.....but most notably, it's almost "common practice" to tip the damn TAXI CAB....is it not?
> 
> So, with this 'commonly known' information ingrained into our society, if you HAVE DECENCY, then the 1st or 2nd thing you typically would be doing after ordering a Ride (a service), would be to 'make sure' you have something to tip the damn driver (aka "the taxi cab" who's car is clean, smells decent, & most likely, displays a genuine interest in whatever the hell you might be talking about, if anything...And really, you should probably be aware of your ability to tip before you request.
> 
> And one more thing Putz, the Ride Share scam is about half the cost or more of a traditional Taxi Cab---each & every rider is already being plussed ya? Chopping up that savings spread with the driver should be at least the Minimum standard.


It isn't even half the cost. I took someone to saint cloud for 105 dollars and I asked a taxi friend of mine his much the same would be with his taxi, he laughed and said $250. God help rideshare drivers. If it wasn't for the flexibility of ridwshare and not having to pay 200 a week fee, I would so have the iHAIL sticker on my car.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> This will get your rating lowered. Not a good idea.


My rating has gone up since I started rating non-tippers a max of 4✯. I also send out a text that discusses the star rating system and the tipping issue.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> My rating has gone up since I started rating non-tippers a max of 4✯. I also send out a text that discusses the star rating system and the tipping issue.


4 Stars is ok.


----------



## calmman (Jul 8, 2016)

> This will get your rating lowered. Not a good idea


Passengers can't see their ratings anymore, so how your rating of them can affect what they rate you?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

calmman said:


> Passengers can't see their ratings anymore, so how your rating of them can affect what they rate you?


Yes they can....


----------



## andrewtucows (Oct 5, 2016)

LVN8V_BC43 said:


> >Yo, you're missing the point (i actually don't think you do....but are acting as if).....tipping for ANY service related task is the standard/courteous M.O. Do you tip your bartender? What, popping that beer bottle cap off was SUCH A SERVICE (i used to be one for 3 years)....you tip the hair stylist, the waiter, any delivery item to your house usually, etc.....but most notably, it's almost "common practice" to tip the damn TAXI CAB....is it not?
> 
> So, with this 'commonly known' information ingrained into our society, if you HAVE DECENCY, then the 1st or 2nd thing you typically would be doing after ordering a Ride (a service), would be to 'make sure' you have something to tip the damn driver (aka "the taxi cab" who's car is clean, smells decent, & most likely, displays a genuine interest in whatever the hell you might be talking about, if anything...And really, you should probably be aware of your ability to tip before you request.
> 
> And one more thing Putz, the Ride Share scam is about half the cost or more of a traditional Taxi Cab---each & every rider is already being plussed ya? Chopping up that savings spread with the driver should be at least the Minimum standard.


My argument in your quoted post of mine has nothing to do with NOT tipping. I tip everyone you mention, very nice tips If i may add. I tip taxis in NYC, I tip the Lyft drivers $5 a piece every time. No matter the distance. 1 mile or 5 miles, I always get the "you shouldn't have, etc" it's friendly, but I just say don't worry about it. I'm speaking from a drivers point of view, once you start harassing pax for tips, that's kind of a low point. You know people don't have to stay on one platform? If Uber is impacting your tip rates, just go to Lyft, not sure how much any of that will change, but the tipping does offer more than 1 solutions (aka cash). Just think before you speak.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

calmman said:


> Passengers can't see their ratings anymore, so how your rating of them can affect what they rate you?


They changed that.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

The real tipping solution is not driving for uber. Since they're so bent on non-tipping being the "uber experience".


----------



## Aaron Harris (Oct 27, 2016)

Will start doing this thanks.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I'd love to get more tips. I even have started a thread asking for advice. Yet ....

The business model of Uber has the 'cashless' basis as one of its biggest selling points. No more fumbling for change at the end of the trip. No more making drivers attractive to robbers.

It's clear in their training video: tips are NOT expected, but can be accepted. Uber clearly want to discourage tipping.

With that in mind, it seems clear that trying to coerce tips by manipulating ratings is a violation of your agreement with Uber. Trying to coerce tips strikes me as bad business.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

andrewtucows said:


> Yeah I don't see how drivers think this is a good idea, if I am a passenger and hear these practices occurring, I will scrutinize drivers more or just ask them to rate me while I rate them, many are cool about this, but you can always change it, so meh. Maybe I will save it for as long as I have to rate and take it from there. But many drivers from what I see are just pissed? at their job. Jesus.


You can change the rating a day or two after if you still remember the rider.


----------



## Lovedianej (Aug 7, 2016)

JohnnyAngel said:


> Passengers take advantage of the rating system but drivers do not understand how it can be used to their benefit. Drivers need to adhere to the following rules in order to increase tips:
> 
> 1. Refuse to pick up passengers that have a 4.5 star rating or below.
> 
> ...


Hello, I'm not able to see passenger ratings, where do you see them? There is hardly any time given to accept the ride. I normally decline anything over 8 minutes unless I'm desperate...


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> It's clear in their training video: tips are NOT expected, but can be accepted. Uber clearly want to discourage tipping.
> 
> With that in mind, it seems clear that trying to coerce tips by manipulating ratings is a violation of your agreement with Uber. Trying to coerce tips strikes me as bad business.


*It's clear since day one that uBer has been trying to eliminate the tipping culture entirely.
*It's clear that uBer continues to lower rates to the point of unsustainability for drivers.
*It's clear that surge pricing is at best a manipulative, deceitful business practice.
*It's clear that the ratings system is an unfair, flawed concept that penalizes drivers.

Add this all together and you have a system where drivers, supposed "independent contractors", under perpetual threat of deactivation, have zero say with regards to compensation for their services.

You see the OP's proposed idea as "coercing tips by manipulating ratings". I see it as "utilizing ratings to protest low rates". This is not about tips. It's about low pay. Low pay for partners is bad business.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

JohnnyAngel said:


> Passengers take advantage of the rating system but drivers do not understand how it can be used to their benefit. Drivers need to adhere to the following rules in order to increase tips:
> 
> 1. Refuse to pick up passengers that have a 4.5 star rating or below.
> 
> ...


In chicago we can't see pax ratings


----------

